
SciHub Alternative which actually works - thatssosid
https://paperdownloader.cf/
======
fwn
The biggest problems my colleagues have with Sci-Hub is 1. the ever changing
domain names and 2. the universities adapting DNS blocklist.

I try to make it a habit to bookmark the English Wikipedia page on sci-hub and
follow the IP linked there as the most recent.

~~~
thatssosid
The above site automatically checks for working Sci-hub Links and uses the
working link to get the papers.

------
jazoom
Ironically it doesn't "work" properly on Nexus 6P, with a whole bunch of text
and a part of the search bar cut off.

~~~
thatssosid
You can just zoom out. It 'works' properly on desktop.

~~~
jazoom
Funnily enough I tried later on desktop and it kept sending me to a blank page
with text saying "WTF dude".

"Works" is certainly an overstatement.

~~~
thatssosid
papers which are not available/are being downloaded will give that message.
You can try after sometime

